# Missouri River Fishing Report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished south of Bis/Man today on the river from shore, casting cranks in the waders. From about 2:30 to about 7:00pm. Caught six, 20, 19, 17.5, 17, 15.5 and about an eight incher(don't know how it got the hook in its mouth). All came on blue/white Rapala. At first I was fishing some pretty heavy current with no luck, moved into some slower water and caught them all within about an hour I'm guessing. Great day fishing.

From what I'v been hearing lately the river is really picking up. Some real dandys being caught. The further south the better.

The casino is HOT! HOT! HOT! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

boondocks said:


> Fished south of Bis/Man today on the river from shore, casting cranks in the waders.


I'm looking forward to doing that up north later this month...I've never done it but I hear it's a blast at night.

I'm sneaking out today or tomorrow all the way down south.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished the river today south of Fox Island in the boat. From 6:30 to 8:30pm caught 7 all on cranks. Tried jigs for a little while with no luck. Fire tiger was the best color. Lots of people fishing down there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 of us took 9 home before work this morning south of Bismarck. Caught all on jigs/crawlers. Mostly males, the couple females were spawned out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing continues to be pretty solid which is expected of May. Fished south of Bismarck and covered new ground as boats filled most of the holes. The long slicks that are getting pounded are good for a lot of fish but not many over 18". We found the fish over 20" to be really shallow or pretty deep and there were many. Caught 5 over 20" in 3 feet and 6 over 20" in 15 feet. The holes between 5-9 feet weren't holding any size.

Caught everything on jigs/crawlers, 4 of us filled both days this weekend. Only one color was producing most of the fish.


----------

